# April 2019 TFS Exam



## cvanwy02 (Jan 25, 2019)

Wanted to start this post as a sort of study support group for anyone taking the April 2019 TFS Exam.  I did not see one currently started so I apologize in advance if I missed it.  

*I'll start this thread off with my current study plan:*

1) Started right after Christmas by jumping into the 2016 TFS NCEES Practice Exam.  My Goal is to be able to do that in under 8 hours.  As I'm going through it I am taking notes and highlighting pertinent formulas in the MERM. 

2) Next, I plan to use @Slay the P.E. TFS Bundle to get pratice in on a variety of problems.  https://www.slaythepe.com/store/p16/Thermal_Fluid_Systems_Extended_Bundle_(Save_20%)%3A_4_E-books___Practice_Exam_Answers.html

3) I plan to finish my studies by doing a series of mock tests with the 2016 NCEES manual and the @Slay the P.E. practice exam.

*My schedule looks something like this:*

1) Wake up at 3:00 am and study until 5:30 am.  

2) Go to work until 5:30 pm (55 hour work week on average if I'm not traveling)

3) Eat Dinner

4) Play with my 2 year until bed

5) Repeat M-F

6) On Saturday I wake up at 3:00am and study until my son wakes up at 7-7:30 am.  Study again when he naps from 1-3 pm.

7) Sunday I sleep in and only study at his nap again from 1-3pm.  I reserve this day for family, "rest", and church.


----------



## MattW (Jan 28, 2019)

cvanwy02,

I am planning to take the October 2019 TFS.  I have been out of school a long time and think I need more time to prepare.  I would appreciate your sharing of how your studies go, what you think of the Slay the PE TFS bundle, and how it prepares you for the exam.  It is one of the resources I am considering since I need more material review to re-learn this stuff after all these years.  Best of luck with your studying and on your test.

Matt


----------



## cvanwy02 (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi MattW,

I will certainly do that!

If you're considering the Slay the PE Bundle you should check out this contest.  If you send @Slay the P.E. the correct solution he will provide you a link for 50% off.  I will keep you updated.  I am going to finish up the NCEES Practice Exam this weekend and dive into the Slay the PE Bundle next week.



Cody


----------



## TPatil (Jan 30, 2019)

Matt, I encourage you to go through "How I passed TFS Exam" post in this forum. It has tons of information and tips from various people. It helped me a lot. I cleared PE exam after 16 years out of school in first attempt. You can do it! Good luck!


----------



## MattW (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for the tips.  I did go through the "How I passed the TFS Exam" post.  It is full of great information.  Nice to hear others are passing long after leaving school.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Feb 3, 2019)

I’ve “mastered” the 2016 TFS NCEES practice exam.  Now I’m going to move into the @Slay the P.E. TFS bundle. 

While im studying I’m going through and building my notes for the exam and highlighting key equations in the MERM.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Feb 11, 2019)

Getting into the Fluids portion of the Slay The PE test prep and so far so good.  It starts out basic but I am finding that this helps me make sure I have the concepts right before getting into the more difficult problems.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Feb 27, 2019)

Finished the Fluids book from @Slay the P.E. and am now well into the Thermo book.  The fluids book definitely helped me gain a better understanding of the Fluids problems in the PE Exam.  It also cleared up the unnecessary confusion behind the g/gc presented by the MERM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Feb 27, 2019)

This. This is how you study. Keep it up @cvanwy02! You can do it!

I also found it helpful to run through a variety of HVAC practice exams. There's a lot of overlap with TFS but some years the exam will feature more or fewer HVAC questions, you'll want to be prepared when they decide to be sadistic.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Mar 19, 2019)

I am finishing up the last book of the Slay The PE TFS bundle (HVAC).  I plan to spend the rest of the time knocking out as many practice test problems as I can.  I have the 2011 and 2016 NCEES exam, Slay the PE Exam, and thinking about  @justin-hawaii's exam if I master these three.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Mar 26, 2019)

Took the 2016 NCEES exam in a simulated test environment, and I passed.  Going to do the Slay the PE Practice Exam this weekend and see how I do.


----------



## jander88 (Apr 6, 2019)

Well its all over but the crying now! Still less than 24 hours after completion but need to shout out to the community for the repository of knowledge that the boards offer. Thanks to everyone who contributes to the success of us as hopeful PEs!


----------



## cvanwy02 (May 13, 2019)

Well, I passed! @Slay the P.E. thanks for everything!!!!


----------



## Slay the P.E. (May 13, 2019)

cvanwy02 said:


> Well, I passed! @Slay the P.E. thanks for everything!!!!


Thank you for creating this thread.


----------



## GordyJ (May 14, 2019)

cvanwy02 said:


> Well, I passed! @Slay the P.E. thanks for everything!!!!






Slay the P.E. said:


> Thank you for creating this thread.


I also recommend SlayThePE! Great study material and awesome customer service to boot!


----------



## jander88 (May 14, 2019)

Passed on the first time! Thanks to @Slay the P.E. @Audi driver, P.E. and all of the other contributors to this forum. The amount of resources and knowledge available here is invaluable and was certainly instrumental in my result.

Congrats to everyone else who passed this round!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 14, 2019)

jander88 said:


> Passed on the first time! Thanks to @Slay the P.E. @Audi driver, P.E. and all of the other contributors to this forum. The amount of resources and knowledge available here is invaluable and was certainly instrumental in my result.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who passed this round!


I have no idea how I was instrumental in helping you, but thanks for the vote of confidence. And many congrats to you.


----------



## jander88 (May 14, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> I have no idea how I was instrumental in helping you, but thanks for the vote of confidence. And many congrats to you.


We may not have corresponded directly but your activity around the rest of the forum helped in a lot of aspects. There was a lot of others as well, but for some reason your name stood out the most prominently.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 14, 2019)

jander88 said:


> We may not have corresponded directly but your activity around the rest of the forum helped in a lot of aspects. There was a lot of others as well, but for some reason your name stood out the most prominently.


Good to know. Please show your appreciation by supporting the board, so that future exam takers can similarly benefit. And please do hang around and contribute, too.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (May 14, 2019)

GordyJ said:


> I also recommend SlayThePE! Great study material and awesome customer service to boot!


Thanks!!

Much appreciated. Congratulations!!


----------



## Slay the P.E. (May 14, 2019)

jander88 said:


> Passed on the first time! Thanks to @Slay the P.E. @Audi driver, P.E. and all of the other contributors to this forum. The amount of resources and knowledge available here is invaluable and was certainly instrumental in my result.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who passed this round!


Thanks for the shout out. We’re glad to have been of service in your studies. Congrats!!!


----------

